# Adler's The Study of Orchestration CD's?



## pinki (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi

Does anyone know if the '5 Compact Disks' that came with the second edition are available anywhere? 
I don't want the '6 enhanced CD's' from the third edition as I have just bought the second edition on Abe Books. Also the CD Rom's from Norton don't work with Macs.

Any pointers would be much appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 13, 2014)

Sorry, I only have the third edition. What's the difference in the enhanced version?

Mahlon


----------



## pinki (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks anyhow.

Apparently the Enhanced CD's of the third edition don't work with Mac.

The audio is the same I believe but the format changed to CD-Rom.

Cheers


----------



## MichaelL (Sep 14, 2014)

pinki @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> Thanks anyhow.
> 
> Apparently the Enhanced CD's of the third edition don't work with Mac.
> 
> ...



Not sure what you mean. I'm on a MAC PRO OS 10.9.4

I have the Third Edition, with Six Enhanced CDs. The audio tracks and videos all play without any problems.

Cheers,

Michael


----------

